# nail clippers for my GSD



## Daniel Cox (Apr 17, 2006)

Looking to find the best nail clippers for my GSD. I have bought several pairs here and there but they are all crap. All links and recommendations are great appreciated.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

A Dremel tool. $20 at Wal-Mart for the lowest speed rechargeable battery sort.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

dremel, like Maren said. Easy peasy!:smile:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Ditto on the Dremel!
There is a web site that gives great pics and descriptions on using the Dremel on nails.
Something like Doberdawn.com
Anyone here know what I'm talking about?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

http://homepages.udayton.edu/~merensjp/doberdawn/dremel/dremel.html

ta da!!!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

That be the one! Now I can get it back in my list of favs! Thanks Susan!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Bob: save it under www.DoberDawn.com


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> A Dremel tool. $20 at Wal-Mart for the lowest speed rechargeable battery sort.


ok, NOW i'm going to have to go to my favorite pawn shop and see how low they'll go.....

i do have a favorite pair of clippers though; i've had them nearly 20 years, never even tried to have them sharpened, and i can literally shave nails so thinly that you can see thru the shavings. and all it says on the clippers is "767 stainless millers forge italy", so i can't even help much on that!

but i always thought the Dremel method looked good--just never got around to buying a Dremel (ie, "if it ain't broke, don't fix it" mentality).


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Dogs seem to fight the dremel much less then a clippers. I'vs always felt the clippers caused more pressure on the nail then a grinder. Just be careful with a long haired dog and the dremel. If that's the case, slip the foot into an old piece of panty hose. The nails will poke through and the hair will be held back.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Bob, That's a great hint! I'm going to remember that one.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Learned that one when I showed terriers in the breed ring. 
Wrap their hair in a dremel and they really get pissed!  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Daniel Cox (Apr 17, 2006)

Thx for all the replies. I have a dremel in the garage and it is a variable speed and should work fine. It is not cordless but it should work the same.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Double check that website that was posted but you want it on a lower speed than most Dremels have, otherwise it gets too hot for them. I don't usually keep it on the nail longer than 3-5 seconds.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Once you dremmel, you'll never go back.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Just be careful with a long haired dog and the dremel. If that's the case, slip the foot into an old piece of panty hose. The nails will poke through and the hair will be held back.


good tip bob, but, ummmm, does anyone WEAR pantyhose anymore? other than to keep warmer in cold weather? wonder if the pawn shop has any?.....oh, oh, i know!!!!

estate auctions!!! there HAS to be used pantyhose in the box you buy for fifty cents!!! =; =; :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

ann freier said:


> good tip bob, but, ummmm, does anyone WEAR pantyhose anymore? other than to keep warmer in cold weather? wonder if the pawn shop has any?.....oh, oh, i know!!!!
> 
> estate auctions!!! there HAS to be used pantyhose in the box you buy for fifty cents!!! =; =; :lol:


 
Used? YUCK! :-& :lol:


----------



## Pauline Michels (Sep 1, 2006)

I just KNEW there'd be some comments about pantyhose with this group.  I'm surprised we didn't end up with some kind of funky picture of a pantyhosed pup!


----------



## Aryaarmdn (Sep 24, 2021)

Thank you for nice information
More information


----------



## gladieselmira (7 mo ago)

Daniel Cox said:


> Looking to find the best nail clippers for my GSD. I have bought several pairs here and there but they are all crap. All links and recommendations are great appreciated.



I have read your writings and I have read articles on this topic in several articles from other sources. I got a lot of information from your writing, is there any other suggestions you can convey regarding the theme of your writing? so that I can get more and more complete information.

I certainly thank you for writing this article well, hopefully it will become a reference in journals or other scientific writings and can help many people. thanks.

Kunjungin


----------

